
Ask HN: How/Where to Advertise Your Hobby Projects - aljmyl
Say you want simply to network and share what have you done etc, but posting about specific thing, for instance, here might be too much. How do you find your audience? How to share your portfolio page? What have you done to get yourself &#x27;out there&#x27;?
======
ishjoh
Check out [https://betalist.com/](https://betalist.com/) and see if that
matches your needs.

------
Jfaux
I recommend [https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)

Really great and helpful community.

